# fishfinder help



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

guys i have always used a fishfinder in auto mode.what to use in manual mode what settings do you use hte most to see fish arches and bait fish.any help you can give me will help.like to get to know more.or does any place have a class you can go to or a web page to help you set it up.
thank you for your help


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

What FF do you have?


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

hummingbird 160 and lowrance x-85


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.lowrance.com/upload/Lowrance/Documents/Manuals/X7585_91201.pdf


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

http://store.humminbird.cust.shopatron.com/media/document/TFX160.pdf


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

thank fish on that will help a lot.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

You're welcome, glad I was some help.

Sent from my DROID via Outdoor Hub


----------

